

Ask HN: What is your favourite startup quote? - akos

Mine is: "I try not to make any decisions that I’m not excited about." - Jake Nickell
======
jolenzy
Mine is: "Somewhere, right now, someone is training while you are not. When
you race him, he will win!"

------
nemrow
"We're 90% finished with our product, which leaves us with only 90% to go!" -
me

------
mansigandhi
"Entrepreneurship is living a few years of ur life like most people won’t, so
that u can spend the rest of ur life like most people can’t.” - Anonymous

------
anonfunction
"If you are not embarrassed by the first version of your product, you've
launched too late." - Reid Hoffman

------
ccm6gt
Experiment. Fail. Learn. Repeat.

Check out: startupvitamins.com

